# 16 Hour SE Results



## civilengineer75

I talked to NCEES yesterday and they are going to release all SE results to all states the week of June 27. I hope that the results are avaliable via computer like the PE was. I am unsure if they will direct report via email to us poor souls waiting to have our self-esteem destroyed or if each state will mail letters. I hope we get emails, but, I expect having to wait on the letter from the State of Washington. I fully expect a diagnostic report but if I did pass I will be very pleased. I thought the questions were fairly easy but the afternoon session was way beyond four hours in scope. There was just no way to finish if one actually began with analysis and carried it through to design while showing load paths, load factors, analysis, and design calcs. I feel the four questions on both days were way too long in duration. I wished they would have let us pick any three (or two). This would have made it easier to "show" our engineering skills as opposed to running through the exam constantly worried about time. I hope if I have to retake that we can pick three and omit one. I really hope to pass and delete my username from this board! If not, then I am going to retake in October.


----------



## mercury3030

Thanks for letting us know what NCEES said. I agree that the afternoon portions of the exam were difficult to finish.


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose

mercury3030 said:


> Thanks for letting us know what NCEES said. I agree that the afternoon portions of the exam were difficult to finish.



I concur. Thanks for the update....and I too found myself scrambling for time to try to get to all of the questions in the afternoon session. It was VERY easy to spend too long on one problem and then have to "rush" through the rest, most likely making little mistakes left and right. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Hoven

Has anyone talked to NCEES today to see when in the week they are sending out the results.

Also, if the Minnesota Goverment shuts down on Wednesday does that mean they won't be able to foward on the results they receive from NCEES. If that is the case I am serioulsy going to lose it. There is no way I'm sitting around waiting for the government to get running again before I receive my letter.


----------



## *Ananda*

Hoven said:


> Has anyone talked to NCEES today to see when in the week they are sending out the results.


I talked to Bruce Martin with NCEES today and he said they _*hoped*_ to send results to the states this week. He was not sure if results would be posted to the NCEES website in ones user account. He did say exams have been graded. It sounds like the delay is simply is determining where to set the pass rate.


----------



## shymit

Talked with someone in NCEES exam administration today and she said that the results would be out tomorrow.


----------



## kevo_55

So, is today the day for everyone??

opcorn:


----------



## civen

kevo_55 said:


> So, is today the day for everyone??
> opcorn:


I'm refreshing the results page every 10 minutes!


----------



## Ble_PE

kevo_55 said:


> So, is today the day for everyone??
> opcorn:






*Ananda* said:


> I talked to Bruce Martin with NCEES today and he said they _*hoped*_ to send results to the states this week. He was not sure if results would be posted to the NCEES website in ones user account. He did say exams have been graded. It sounds like the delay is simply is determining where to set the pass rate.






shymit said:


> Talked with someone in NCEES exam administration today and she said that the results would be out tomorrow.


Who knows. :dunno:


----------



## kevo_55

Well, if today really is the day I would like to wish everyone good luck.

The sane part of me is so glad that I'm done with these tests. I wouldn't wish this wait on anyone!!


----------



## civen

kevo_55 said:


> Well, if today really is the day I would like to wish everyone good luck.
> The sane part of me is so glad that I'm done with these tests. I wouldn't wish this wait on anyone!!


Seriously. This wait is getting ridiculous. All the other PE takers at my office have had their results for a month, and the question "So have you gotten your scores yet?" is just getting depressing.


----------



## Amry69

I feel like today is the day. Of course I've felt that several times over the last 14 weeks. Good luck everyone!


----------



## duc23

If you go on the NCEES.org website, you can look up how you will be notified for the results based on the state you took the exam.

I took it in MA.. and this seems pretty similar

Per NCEES:

Results

"When results have been released (typically 8–10 weeks after the exam) and validated, NCEES will send an e-mail informing you that your result can be accessed through your My NCEES account."

now obviously we are well past 8-10 weeks.. but long story short.. no email.. no results.. these next couple of days will last forever..

best of luck to all.


----------



## RGCSQUARE

shymit said:


> Talked with someone in NCEES exam administration today and she said that the results would be out tomorrow.


Right, out to the states' Board of Registration, and then they will sit on it for a few days I am sure. I bet we wont see thiose results until next week,,,,,,,,, that is, after the 4th of July


----------



## RGCSQUARE

RGCSQUARE said:


> shymit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talked with someone in NCEES exam administration today and she said that the results would be out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, out to the states' Board of Registration, and then they will sit on it for a few days I am sure. I bet we wont see thiose results until next week,,,,,,,,, that is, after the 4th of July
Click to expand...

Just logged in to My NCEES,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no results yet,,, grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Amry69

Just got results on the NCEES website.


----------



## Ble_PE

Amry69 said:


> Just got results on the NCEES website.


And...?


----------



## Amry69

Ble_PE said:


> Amry69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got results on the NCEES website.
> 
> 
> 
> And...?
Click to expand...

Did not pass. Already a Civil PE though. I was trying to pick up another discipline. Very humbling experience.


----------



## mikej

Passed vertical and failed lateral in Michigan


----------



## Amry69

mikej said:


> Passed vertical and failed lateral in Michigan


There's no earthquakes in MI. You're good. Congrats on the one you passed.


----------



## Ble_PE

Still nothing on my account.


----------



## djsarata

Nothing here yet either. Are you getting emails or going directly to "My NCEES"?


----------



## mikej

djsarata said:


> Nothing here yet either. Are you getting emails or going directly to "My NCEES"?


Got results from "My NCEES"


----------



## RGCSQUARE

RGCSQUARE said:


> RGCSQUARE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shymit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talked with someone in NCEES exam administration today and she said that the results would be out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, out to the states' Board of Registration, and then they will sit on it for a few days I am sure. I bet we wont see thiose results until next week,,,,,,,,, that is, after the 4th of July
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just logged in to My NCEES,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no results yet,,, grrrrrrrrrrrrr
Click to expand...


YIKES!............I am afraid of login in on My NCEES now


----------



## Ble_PE

Just got results...PASSED!! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## snickerd3

congrats to all!


----------



## ichiro

got the result!!! passed.

congrats to all passed and good luck the ones have to take.


----------



## kevo_55

Congrats Ble &amp; ichiro!!!

Rock on!!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Ble_PE

Thanks kevo!

Congrats to everyone who passed!


----------



## lbut_21

Ble_PE said:


> Thanks kevo!
> Congrats to everyone who passed!


Guess Ill be waiting a couple days for the mailed result in NE.


----------



## ichiro

kevo_55 said:


> Congrats Ble &amp; ichiro!!!
> Rock on!!
> 
> arty-smiley-048:


thanks kevo,

you have been very supportive on this forum. after failing se 3 (2.5 point short) i honestly did not study this exam more than 10 hours. i thought i did pretty good to pass the WA exam. it was extremly disappointing! anyway!! i am glad it is over.

again, thanks for all your encouragement and help.


----------



## steve1997

I have still not got my NY results


----------



## duc23

Still no results from MA..


----------



## djsarata

steve1997 said:


> I have still not got my NY results



Same here...


----------



## lhpriest

I passed, thank you to all for the support!


----------



## steve1997

What state?


----------



## lhpriest

steve1997 said:


> What state?


Texas.


----------



## djsarata

steve1997 said:


> I have still not got my NY results



I just chatted through "My NCEES" and here's what I got:

"the results have been sent to NY, now NCEES is just waiting on permission from NY to release to examinees "

I must say I do get immediate responses to my questions. But it's NYS that is holding up the reporting of the results... yay!


----------



## duc23

if there was a way to ware out the refresh button on this webpage.. i would have done it by now..

how do you not post everyone at once. that is just poop.

congrats tx.. bring on the northeast states!


----------



## djsarata

duc23 said:


> if there was a way to ware out the refresh button on this webpage.. i would have done it by now..
> how do you not post everyone at once. that is just poop.
> 
> congrats tx.. bring on the northeast states!


I asked if they reported that way... but well... you saw my response. It's filtered through the state. I wondering if I will get the results this week or the week after due to vacations.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

duc23 said:


> if there was a way to ware out the refresh button on this webpage.. i would have done it by now..
> how do you not post everyone at once. that is just poop.
> 
> congrats tx.. bring on the northeast states!


I think ncees has "posted" everything at once. they've sent all the results to the state boards. some states allow the exam proctoring part of ncees to notify the candidates on their behalf. i would imagine that this option is available to all states - some choose to use it and some don't.


----------



## bks

I passed both in GA! Congrats to all!


----------



## MA_PE

congrats to the passers on a job well done!


----------



## RGCSQUARE

No results in VA.......... any other VA candidates outthere waiting?


----------



## civilengineer75

RGCSQUARE said:


> No results in VA.......... any other VA candidates outthere waiting?



I did not pass either portion. I had to retake the PE and passed it on the second time. I plan to take the gravity in the fall and the lateral in the spring. Looks like I was very close on both parts. I am licensed in Washington as a PE. Did the graders from WA target me as competition and intentionally grade my exam more closely? Probably not but it is a thought! It is more than likely that I "reviewed" rather than worked problems. This time around I will only work problems. Talk to all of you in the winter.


----------



## Amry69

civilengineer75 said:


> RGCSQUARE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No results in VA.......... any other VA candidates outthere waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not pass either portion. I had to retake the PE and passed it on the second time. I plan to take the gravity in the fall and the lateral in the spring. Looks like I was very close on both parts. I am licensed in Washington as a PE. Did the graders from WA target me as competition and intentionally grade my exam more closely? Probably not but it is a thought! It is more than likely that I "reviewed" rather than worked problems. This time around I will only work problems. Talk to all of you in the winter.
Click to expand...

Didn't pass either section either. I was contemplating the same strategy. Maybe take gravity in the fall and lateral in the spring. Or I could just move on. Also a PE and have no real desire to go to CA, IL, or WA anyway.


----------



## mercury3030

No dice this time around for either portion. 

I wonder what the the pass/fail rates are? I might just go with civil/structural exam just so that I can get the PE title and come back to the SE exam later. Bummer.


----------



## RGCSQUARE

civilengineer75 said:


> RGCSQUARE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No results in VA.......... any other VA candidates outthere waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not pass either portion. I had to retake the PE and passed it on the second time. I plan to take the gravity in the fall and the lateral in the spring. Looks like I was very close on both parts. I am licensed in Washington as a PE. Did the graders from WA target me as competition and intentionally grade my exam more closely? Probably not but it is a thought! It is more than likely that I "reviewed" rather than worked problems. This time around I will only work problems. Talk to all of you in the winter.
Click to expand...

Just checked again, not available yet...odd thing...........civileng75, did you take it in VA?


----------



## RGCSQUARE

Amry69 said:


> civilengineer75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGCSQUARE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No results in VA.......... any other VA candidates outthere waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not pass either portion. I had to retake the PE and passed it on the second time. I plan to take the gravity in the fall and the lateral in the spring. Looks like I was very close on both parts. I am licensed in Washington as a PE. Did the graders from WA target me as competition and intentionally grade my exam more closely? Probably not but it is a thought! It is more than likely that I "reviewed" rather than worked problems. This time around I will only work problems. Talk to all of you in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't pass either section either. I was contemplating the same strategy. Maybe take gravity in the fall and lateral in the spring. Or I could just move on. Also a PE and have no real desire to go to CA, IL, or WA anyway.
Click to expand...



Just checked again, not available yet...odd thing...........Amry69, did you take it in VA?


----------



## Coloradoengineer

I passed the vertical but not the lateral. I took the bridge sections. What was your score for those of you that didn't pass? I scored 22/40 in the morning and "acceptable" on every essay problem in the afternoon.


----------



## kevo_55

ichiro,

No problem. I'm just glad that you passed!!

Also, congrats to lhpriest &amp; bks!!!!

:multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose

Coloradoengineer said:


> I passed the vertical but not the lateral. I took the bridge sections. What was your score for those of you that didn't pass? I scored 22/40 in the morning and "acceptable" on every essay problem in the afternoon.


Interesting. 22/40 in the morning and acceptable on all 4 essays. Seems like you got the equivalent of 62/80, assuming 40/40 for getting acceptable on the 4 essays. That would seem like a pass.

I unfortunately didn't pass either of the exams. However, from this experience, I learned what my weaknesses are and what I need to do to help improve my studying methods and overall score to help get that passing score. I have not decided if I am going to attempt them both at the same time again, as I did better and closer to passing in Vertical than Lateral. I think I need to brush up on a few areas and I should be better off in Lateral and less brushing up in Vertical.

Congrats to all of you who passed! Well done! :bowdown: For those of us who didn't pass this time, have faith in yourself that you can. :holyness:

All the Best,

Juice. :afro:


----------



## duc23

All who post their results. Please point out what state you took the exam.

again, best of luck to all.


----------



## brosenbe

duc23 said:


> All who post their results. Please point out what state you took the exam.
> again, best of luck to all.


SE Results by State

I figure I'll start this. Apologies if this isn't the right place to do it, but since it's only for SE tests, I thought this might belong here (as opposed to the general PE Results forum). Add states as they release their results. These are the ones I know of...

Texas - 06.29.2011

Michigan - 06.29.2011

North Carolina - 06.29.2011

Any others? I'm still waiting in New York.


----------



## bks

Georgia - 6/29/11


----------



## djsarata

Still waiting in New York... So I called the Office of Professions and they told me they go through a verification procedure with NCEES and Castle World Wide so everyone is on the same page and that it does take longer than other states (insert sarcastic response here). The person I spoke to mentioned that the Executive Secretary hopes to release the results in couple of days but in the next sentence the person said that they hope to release the results to NCEES by the end of next week. It was a cordial conversation but I am more confused than before I made that call...

So... NY has the results and they are looking at them. And we should know soon... That's all I got.


----------



## lbut_21

Just a quick tidbit, only 27% of those who took both the Vertical and Lateral Portion passed both sections. Its too bad they do give how many passed Vertical or Lateral separately. That sucks.


----------



## steve1997

That does not make me feel any better about getting my results :smileyballs:


----------



## bks

lbut_21 said:


> Just a quick tidbit, only 27% of those who took both the Vertical and Lateral Portion passed both sections. Its too bad they do give how many passed Vertical or Lateral separately. That sucks.


Where did you find the stats?


----------



## TheJuiceisLoose

bks said:


> lbut_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick tidbit, only 27% of those who took both the Vertical and Lateral Portion passed both sections. Its too bad they do give how many passed Vertical or Lateral separately. That sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the stats?
Click to expand...

Bottom of the page.

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/SE_exam.php


----------



## ichiro

brosenbe said:


> duc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All who post their results. Please point out what state you took the exam.
> again, best of luck to all.
> 
> 
> 
> SE Results by State
> 
> I figure I'll start this. Apologies if this isn't the right place to do it, but since it's only for SE tests, I thought this might belong here (as opposed to the general PE Results forum). Add states as they release their results. These are the ones I know of...
> 
> Texas - 06.29.2011
> 
> Michigan - 06.29.2011
> 
> North Carolina - 06.29.2011
> 
> Any others? I'm still waiting in New York.
Click to expand...

Washington 06.29.2011


----------



## colostructural

Colorado 6.29.11

Passed the gravity portion. Need to retake the lateral portion. Above average on the Lateral AM sections, Unacceptable on the PM Wood/Masonry Problem. The rest were "Acceptable". Guess I know what I will be studying this coming August and September.


----------



## *Ananda*

I did not pass Gravity. Failure diagnostic reports 27/40 on AM and "acceptable" on 2 of the 4 PM essays. Obviously, that's not good enough.

I'm curious to know what are some of the other failing diagnostic scores.

I did pass Lateral.


----------



## RGCSQUARE

*Ananda* said:


> I did not pass Gravity. Failure diagnostic reports 27/40 on AM and "acceptable" on 2 of the 4 PM essays. Obviously, that's not good enough.
> I'm curious to know what are some of the other failing diagnostic scores.
> 
> I did pass Lateral.


congrats. which state?


----------



## PSMSE

No News for CA. killer waiting.I really like to know what to do, start study again or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

and I have question, any one knows what is the state board rule? do they change passing rate and send it back to NCEES or just they review?

thanks for any info.


----------



## djsarata

PSMSE said:


> No News for CA. killer waiting.I really like to know what to do, start study again or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
> and I have question, any one knows what is the state board rule? do they change passing rate and send it back to NCEES or just they review?
> 
> thanks for any info.


I beileve all the states are going through a verification process. It's just to make sure all the paper work is in order and you are who you said you are and all that. I'm not sure where a loophole would occur but that is what New York told me. I don't believe the states change the passing rate or anything like that. That would be bad and I would move if that were the case... hehe...


----------



## bks

After passing this new test, what credential should you use on your business cards and e-mail signature? PE? SE? Is this state dependent?


----------



## djsarata

bks said:


> After passing this new test, what credential should you use on your business cards and e-mail signature? PE? SE? Is this state dependent?



It's state dependent. There a large number of states that don't recognize the SE as a separate license yet. I would use it on a resume sent to a state that does recognize it. For me, I am sticking with the PE title I already have. That's not to say you can't use it in a signature or business card. It's just that some clients or agencies may not know what it is in a PE-only state.

Does someone who passed both exams, in a state that doesn't use the SE title, gets to use a PE title in its place? In other words, do you get your PE license? I never bothered looking into this one because I have mine already. But I imagine there are some people taking this test as their first set of exams.


----------



## PSMSE

djsarata said:


> PSMSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No News for CA. killer waiting.I really like to know what to do, start study again or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag
> and I have question, any one knows what is the state board rule? do they change passing rate and send it back to NCEES or just they review?
> 
> thanks for any info.
> 
> 
> 
> I beileve all the states are going through a verification process. It's just to make sure all the paper work is in order and you are who you said you are and all that. I'm not sure where a loophole would occur but that is what New York told me. I don't believe the states change the passing rate or anything like that. That would be bad and I would move if that were the case... hehe...
Click to expand...


THANKS.

And hopefully CA do not touch it too.


----------



## bks

djsarata said:


> bks said:
> 
> 
> 
> After passing this new test, what credential should you use on your business cards and e-mail signature? PE? SE? Is this state dependent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's state dependent. There a large number of states that don't recognize the SE as a separate license yet. I would use it on a resume sent to a state that does recognize it. For me, I am sticking with the PE title I already have. That's not to say you can't use it in a signature or business card. It's just that some clients or agencies may not know what it is in a PE-only state.
> 
> Does someone who passed both exams, in a state that doesn't use the SE title, gets to use a PE title in its place? In other words, do you get your PE license? I never bothered looking into this one because I have mine already. But I imagine there are some people taking this test as their first set of exams.
Click to expand...

I wish I would have found this board earlier; there is a lot of knowledge here! Thanks.


----------



## kevo_55

djsarata said:


> It's state dependent. There a large number of states that don't recognize the SE as a separate license yet. I would use it on a resume sent to a state that does recognize it. For me, I am sticking with the PE title I already have. That's not to say you can't use it in a signature or business card. It's just that some clients or agencies may not know what it is in a PE-only state.
> Does someone who passed both exams, in a state that doesn't use the SE title, gets to use a PE title in its place? In other words, do you get your PE license? I never bothered looking into this one because I have mine already. But I imagine there are some people taking this test as their first set of exams.


djsarata,

You are right, it is state dependant.

For me personally, I am a PE in MN as well as an SE in CA, IL, and WA. Granted I could use both titles, I simply choose to stick to the PE title until MN becomes an SE state.

As for your last question, a good example is IL. IL has an SE as well as a PE. If you are able to take the SE exam and pass, then you get the title SE only. If you choose to take the PE exam and pass, then you are a PE. If you pass both, then you have both.


----------



## duc23

MA out 6/30/2011

Passed Vertical

Failed Lateral

Only half of a gut check.


----------



## PSMSE

duc23 said:


> MA out 6/30/2011
> Passed Vertical
> 
> Failed Lateral
> 
> Only half of a gut check.



Congrats!

How Was the scores?


----------



## djsarata

kevo_55 said:


> djsarata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's state dependent. There a large number of states that don't recognize the SE as a separate license yet. I would use it on a resume sent to a state that does recognize it. For me, I am sticking with the PE title I already have. That's not to say you can't use it in a signature or business card. It's just that some clients or agencies may not know what it is in a PE-only state.
> Does someone who passed both exams, in a state that doesn't use the SE title, gets to use a PE title in its place? In other words, do you get your PE license? I never bothered looking into this one because I have mine already. But I imagine there are some people taking this test as their first set of exams.
> 
> 
> 
> djsarata,
> 
> You are right, it is state dependant.
> 
> For me personally, I am a PE in MN as well as an SE in CA, IL, and WA. Granted I could use both titles, I simply choose to stick to the PE title until MN becomes an SE state.
> 
> As for your last question, a good example is IL. IL has an SE as well as a PE. If you are able to take the SE exam and pass, then you get the title SE only. If you choose to take the PE exam and pass, then you are a PE. If you pass both, then you have both.
Click to expand...

But is that the same in IL given the new exam? And what about states that don't have an SE license? Does the 16-hour exam make you a PE in that state? Like I said before, I never checked because I have my PE. But in my brief searching no one was clear on how non-SE license states would treat passing the exams?


----------



## djsarata

PSMSE said:


> duc23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MA out 6/30/2011
> Passed Vertical
> 
> Failed Lateral
> 
> Only half of a gut check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> How Was the scores?
Click to expand...

Grats on the Vertical, Sorry about the Lateral! I would be interested in the scores as well. It seems the bar was set real high given that 27% passing rate posted earlier.


----------



## snickerd3

djsarata said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> djsarata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's state dependent. There a large number of states that don't recognize the SE as a separate license yet. I would use it on a resume sent to a state that does recognize it. For me, I am sticking with the PE title I already have. That's not to say you can't use it in a signature or business card. It's just that some clients or agencies may not know what it is in a PE-only state.
> Does someone who passed both exams, in a state that doesn't use the SE title, gets to use a PE title in its place? In other words, do you get your PE license? I never bothered looking into this one because I have mine already. But I imagine there are some people taking this test as their first set of exams.
> 
> 
> 
> djsarata,
> 
> You are right, it is state dependant.
> 
> For me personally, I am a PE in MN as well as an SE in CA, IL, and WA. Granted I could use both titles, I simply choose to stick to the PE title until MN becomes an SE state.
> 
> As for your last question, a good example is IL. IL has an SE as well as a PE. If you are able to take the SE exam and pass, then you get the title SE only. If you choose to take the PE exam and pass, then you are a PE. If you pass both, then you have both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But is that the same in IL given the new exam? And what about states that don't have an SE license? Does the 16-hour exam make you a PE in that state? Like I said before, I never checked because I have my PE. But in my brief searching no one was clear on how non-SE license states would treat passing the exams?
Click to expand...

SE does not equal PE. The SE just makes you a licensed structural eng, not a professional eng. Its sort of an above and beyond sort of thing...unless you don't plan on doing anything else.


----------



## hansel

Passed Vertical, Got the email at 4:46PM

Virginia 06/30/11

Congrat to everyone who passed.

To those who didn't pass I wish you much luck next time. Don't be discouraged, keep trying.

Depending on how study goes, I will probably attempt "Lateral" in October.

Thanks to everyone on this board. I found a great support community here.


----------



## lhpriest

kevo_55 said:


> ichiro,
> No problem. I'm just glad that you passed!!
> 
> Also, congrats to lhpriest &amp; bks!!!!
> 
> :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:


Thanks kevo!


----------



## kevo_55

djsarata said:


> But is that the same in IL given the new exam? And what about states that don't have an SE license? Does the 16-hour exam make you a PE in that state? Like I said before, I never checked because I have my PE. But in my brief searching no one was clear on how non-SE license states would treat passing the exams?


The IL SE license used to use the NCEES SE1 &amp; SE2. As of last October, the exam is the new 16 hour SE exam. So in short, yes but you need to meet their licensure requirements. You need to have something like 18 semester credits in structural engineering with 9 of those credits in actual engineering design from your college transcript.

Also to play off what Snickerd said, the PE &amp; SE in IL are two different licenses. IL is a state that requires an SE license to pretty much anything structural.


----------



## Amry69

RGCSQUARE said:


> Amry69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> civilengineer75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGCSQUARE said:
> 
> 
> 
> No results in VA.......... any other VA candidates outthere waiting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not pass either portion. I had to retake the PE and passed it on the second time. I plan to take the gravity in the fall and the lateral in the spring. Looks like I was very close on both parts. I am licensed in Washington as a PE. Did the graders from WA target me as competition and intentionally grade my exam more closely? Probably not but it is a thought! It is more than likely that I "reviewed" rather than worked problems. This time around I will only work problems. Talk to all of you in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't pass either section either. I was contemplating the same strategy. Maybe take gravity in the fall and lateral in the spring. Or I could just move on. Also a PE and have no real desire to go to CA, IL, or WA anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked again, not available yet...odd thing...........Amry69, did you take it in VA?
Click to expand...

I took it in Texas


----------



## RGCSQUARE

I got wacked............. took the lateral,,,,,,,,,,,,wood and light gage killed me...........maybe will try again


----------



## Hoven

Minnesota results in 07/01/11! Just in time before the state government shuts down and the licensing office closed it doors.

I only took the Vertical Portion and PASSED it! Sweet!!! The letter didn't include any scores like I have seen in previous posts just that I passed and need to take the Lateral Portion before becoming licensed.


----------



## ibbo

Illinois results are on Continental Testing's website. I passed!



Hoven said:


> Minnesota results in 07/01/11! Just in time before the state government shuts down and the licensing office closed it doors.I only took the Vertical Portion and PASSED it! Sweet!!! The letter didn't include any scores like I have seen in previous posts just that I passed and need to take the Lateral Portion before becoming licensed.


----------



## ipswitch

*SE pass rate*

The pass rate is from the April 2011 exam administration. It reflects the percentage of candidates, among those attempting both SE exam components, who attained acceptable results on both components.

Exam: SE

First-time takers: 27%

Repeat takers: n/a

Jesus this looks dismal.


----------



## Amry69

ipswitch said:


> *SE pass rate*
> The pass rate is from the April 2011 exam administration. It reflects the percentage of candidates, among those attempting both SE exam components, who attained acceptable results on both components.
> 
> Exam: SE
> 
> First-time takers: 27%
> 
> Repeat takers: n/a
> 
> Jesus this looks dismal.


Usually the pass rate goes down for repeat takers. Maybe we can get this below 20%. I'm on it!


----------



## lbut_21

Amry69 said:


> ipswitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SE pass rate*
> The pass rate is from the April 2011 exam administration. It reflects the percentage of candidates, among those attempting both SE exam components, who attained acceptable results on both components.
> 
> Exam: SE
> 
> First-time takers: 27%
> 
> Repeat takers: n/a
> 
> Jesus this looks dismal.
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the pass rate goes down for repeat takers. Maybe we can get this below 20%. I'm on it!
Click to expand...

I will be on the repeat list as well. I hope that it is not 10% for repeat takers.... Because that is where the percent seems to be headed.


----------



## ksmwilkes

I am among the 73%, and will now try to split the test up. Aside from the NCEES practice test, any suggestions on study materials and example problems?


----------



## OVER 65

ksmwilkes said:


> I am among the 73%, and will now try to split the test up. Aside from the NCEES practice test, any suggestions on study materials and example problems?


73% comprises those who did not pass both days AND those who passed one of the two days also. I wish they would go one step further and give the pass rate by Vertical and Lateral also.


----------



## brosenbe

Still waiting in New York...anyone hear anything from the Office of Professions (since the last update)?


----------



## OVER 65

brosenbe said:


> Still waiting in New York...anyone hear anything from the Office of Professions (since the last update)?


I just called NY Office of Professions. They said NY Board has authenticated the results. Just waiting ...................for email from NCEES.


----------



## lhpriest

bks said:


> After passing this new test, what credential should you use on your business cards and e-mail signature? PE? SE? Is this state dependent?



This is state dependent. In Texas, for example, SE is not a recognized credential and therefore shouldn't be used. I would check with your state board.


----------



## kalare

PSMSE said:


> And hopefully CA do not touch it too.


I would doubt they would. I don't know about the other SE states (WA, IL, HI...) but CA for sure you'll still need to take an additional test on top of the new NCEES SE test. So really, in CA, we're now forced to take even more test than was required previously.

So...for all of those taking this thinking they may be able to be lic. in CA or other states...make sure you check the rules, as even if you pass both sections in CA, you still need another test to add those two letters to the end of your name.


----------



## PSMSE

kalare said:


> PSMSE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And hopefully CA do not touch it too.
> 
> 
> 
> I would doubt they would. I don't know about the other SE states (WA, IL, HI...) but CA for sure you'll still need to take an additional test on top of the new NCEES SE test. So really, in CA, we're now forced to take even more test than was required previously.
> 
> So...for all of those taking this thinking they may be able to be lic. in CA or other states...make sure you check the rules, as even if you pass both sections in CA, you still need another test to add those two letters to the end of your name.
Click to expand...



Yes. and still is not clear which application to use and no one in board knows it. if you find out that please let me know too and if the same application as 16 hrs SE shall use, do we need to fill out part about References again or I am a Gigantic DoucheBag

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## bwherrmann

Passed the vertical portion of the exam, failed the lateral. On my diagnostic report of the afternoon I received 1 acceptable, 1 unacceptable, and 2 Improvement Required. What does everybody think improvement required means? Do you think you get partial credit?


----------



## brosenbe

Just called NY State. The representative said that we should have the results "in less than a week". So, I guess it's sometime this week, then.


----------



## djsarata

brosenbe said:


> Just called NY State. The representative said that we should have the results "in less than a week". So, I guess it's sometime this week, then.



My supervisor called them before lunch today and got a different answer. The first person he spoke to didn't help him so he asked to be transferred. He was transferred to another person who said we are just going to have to wait and we should be getting results by the end of the month.

So it's obvious NYS is not giving us straight answers by the different responses all the NY exam takers are getting when they call. I am going to simply keep calling, asking the same question in a cordial way, and note the response. I don't see a problem with an honest answer and quicker processing time. I only called them once over a week ago. So I'm not going to call every day and badger them. But I will call them soon.


----------



## steve1997

New York results are out. Check your NCEES account


----------



## djsarata

Well that sucks...

I failed both. Diagnostics say:

For Vertical:

AM 19/40

PM 2 Acceptable, 1 Needs Improvement, 1 Unacceptable

For Lateral:

AM 21/40

PM BOMBED IT!

I actually felt better about the Lateral Exam. But it looks like I am much closer on the Vertical Exam. I know this happens but this is my first time failing any of these exams. So it's a humbling experience...

Looks like I needed 30+/40 for the AM and 3 Acceptables to pass this time around. My personal weak point seems to be Concrete.

Now I am going to take these again. I would rather split the exams up. But I'm wondering if NCEES is going to update the code books to IBC 2009 for next year. I know the reference books won't change much. I'm not going into an exam without the correct ones. It could mean buying another set of references... Ugh!


----------



## djsarata

Steve1997,

What was your results? (If you don't mind)


----------



## djsarata

By the way... My supervisor passed both exams! He's not an internet forum guy so I'm posting on his behalf. I'm happy for him!


----------



## steve1997

Took the Vertical portion only and failed!

Morning:

28/40

Afternoon:

2 Accetable

1 Unacceptable

1 Needs Improvement

I feel like I was close but apparently not enough! I would like to see how many points they give for "needs improvment"?


----------



## djsarata

Looks like you were really close. But we're never going to know how close we were. It's very frustrating...


----------



## PSMSE

Any Idea About California Release Result Date?


----------



## Calif

PSMSE said:


> Any Idea About California Release Result Date?



The website says July 15th, which is this Friday.


----------



## Structural06

:deadhorse:

This is what work is like

:mf_argue:


----------



## Structural06

djsarata said:


> Well that sucks...
> I failed both. Diagnostics say:
> 
> For Vertical:
> 
> AM 19/40
> 
> PM 2 Acceptable, 1 Needs Improvement, 1 Unacceptable
> 
> For Lateral:
> 
> AM 21/40
> 
> PM BOMBED IT!
> 
> I actually felt better about the Lateral Exam. But it looks like I am much closer on the Vertical Exam. I know this happens but this is my first time failing any of these exams. So it's a humbling experience...
> 
> Looks like I needed 30+/40 for the AM and 3 Acceptables to pass this time around. My personal weak point seems to be Concrete.
> 
> Now I am going to take these again. I would rather split the exams up. But I'm wondering if NCEES is going to update the code books to IBC 2009 for next year. I know the reference books won't change much. I'm not going into an exam without the correct ones. It could mean buying another set of references... Ugh!



According to my research per the Texas Board of Professional Engineer's post of a NCEES press release they are updating to the new code rotation Jan 2012 for the April 2012 exam.


----------



## *Ananda*

steve1997 said:


> Took the Vertical portion only and failed!
> Morning:
> 
> 28/40
> 
> Afternoon:
> 
> 2 Accetable
> 
> 1 Unacceptable
> 
> 1 Needs Improvement


Did anyone do better than this and still fail?

Seems like you need to get all the four essays mostly correct in order to pass plus do well (70%+) on the AM. The essays are tough with so little time and so much requested.


----------



## bwherrmann

If you assume half credit for a needs improvement then that would put the above score at 28/40 for the morning and 25/40 for the afternoon, or a total of about 66%, just under a 70%. I would say if they would have gotten about 2 more right in the morning, or gotten another acceptable in the afternoon, or the not acceptable would have been a needs improvement then it would have been passing.


----------



## PSMSE

Today is the day for us in California. I'm waiting and I wish good luck for all.


----------



## Calif

CA SE takers,

Have anyone heard anything yet? My NCEE still shows no result.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PSMSE

Calif said:


> CA SE takers,
> Have anyone heard anything yet? My NCEE still shows no result.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.



Not Yet!

for PE, (my co-worker said) they released the results by Noon.


----------



## mcengineer

My friend called the board this afternoon. They said the results will be released tonight. It is 30 mins before mid-night and still no sign. So frustrating.


----------



## steve1997

Morning session : 28 correct out of 40 = 70%

Afternoon session: (assuming 10 points per question, 4 total questions)

Question 1 = acceptable = 10 points

Question 2 = acceptable = 10 points

Question 3 = unacceptable = 0 points

Question 4 = Improvement Required = 5 points (assumes half credit)

Total in Afternoon = 25/40 = 62.5%

Average of Morning and Afternoon = 66.3% (needed a 70% to pass)

It seems like all I needed was 8 points on question 3 to pass based on percentages. I was so close :brickwall:


----------



## steve1997

Can you even challenge your score anymore with the new SE? Before you could challenge your score by paying a fee and surrendering you next test sitting as it explained on your fail letter. It says nothing about challenging this new test..... I am a little anoyed that I got a "needs improvment" in Steel design as this is a material that I literally design everyday and the question on the test was fairly simple. Is there anyway I can challenge this?

Thanks


----------



## Calif

mcengineer said:


> My friend called the board this afternoon. They said the results will be released tonight. It is 30 mins before mid-night and still no sign. So frustrating.



Till now, the result still has not come out yet at CA. I wonder if there's any other state that is still holding the result.


----------



## Calif

Calif said:


> mcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend called the board this afternoon. They said the results will be released tonight. It is 30 mins before mid-night and still no sign. So frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Till now, the result still has not come out yet at CA. I wonder if there's any other state that is still holding the result.
Click to expand...


Results just come out for CA, passed both ones.

Good luck to every one in this forum.


----------



## mcengineer

Calif said:


> Calif said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mcengineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My friend called the board this afternoon. They said the results will be released tonight. It is 30 mins before mid-night and still no sign. So frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Till now, the result still has not come out yet at CA. I wonder if there's any other state that is still holding the result.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Results just come out for CA, passed both ones.
> 
> Good luck to every one in this forum.
Click to expand...


I passed as well. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mjbikes

I passed them both, too. What next? DO we get our licenses, or do we have to pass a CA state laws exam? I believe some states make you take an online laws exam the first time you renew your SE license (FL). Glad the hard part is over.


----------



## ca_engineer

mjbikes said:


> I passed them both, too. What next? DO we get our licenses, or do we have to pass a CA state laws exam? I believe some states make you take an online laws exam the first time you renew your SE license (FL). Glad the hard part is over.


would you mind telling us your score? for multiple choice and essays. I am curious what was needed to pass. I think I was close so hopeful for next time.


----------



## mjbikes

ca_engineer said:


> mjbikes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I passed them both, too. What next? DO we get our licenses, or do we have to pass a CA state laws exam? I believe some states make you take an online laws exam the first time you renew your SE license (FL). Glad the hard part is over.
> 
> 
> 
> would you mind telling us your score? for multiple choice and essays. I am curious what was needed to pass. I think I was close so hopeful for next time.
Click to expand...


They don't provide a score if you pass. Just a letter saying you did including, if you're in California, a vague few sentences pertaining to the state specific portion they're developing for sometime in the fall. That probably means I won't see a license for another 6 months. :BS:


----------



## Structural06

Still waiting in South Dakota.

Called one hour ago the lady said they mailed it last week. Evidently we still use the pony express here.


----------



## Structural06

Structural06 said:


> Still waiting in South Dakota.Called one hour ago the lady said they mailed it last week. Evidently we still use the pony express here.



The pony just got here and took a big shit on my front lawn. :BS:

22/40 moring

2 acceptable, 1 needs improvement, 1 unacceptable afternoon

Figure this is about a 59%. In physics that would be a B+

Can't argue with the bubbles, but the 0, 5, 10 point system is not an accurate measure of competency.

One simple mistake that would be corrected in everyday practice by checking your work while not under pressure would be a 10.


----------



## steve1997

Strutural06 I agree! It doesnt seem like partial credit is given on the work done in the afternoon. I was so close that if i would have got a little more partial credit I would have passed. Now instead I get to pay another $500 fee to retake. This is getting ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ble_PE

bump


----------



## bootlegend

What is the typical time between release of the PE results and the SE results? I see the PE results are out now.


----------



## Porta John

I believe about two weeks. see: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=20251


----------



## Layman

bootlegend said:


> What is the typical time between release of the PE results and the SE results? I see the PE results are out now.


it was 2 days last years, based on 2011 NCEES news pasted below.

October 2011 exam results were released to NCEES member boards on the following dates.


SE exam: December 16

PE exam: December 14

FE exam: December 9

FS and PS exams: December 1


----------



## Chosen One

Based on the past couple of test cycles, I would expect to see results released at the end of next week on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## nateluke

MA results are out.

Failed lateral for the 3rd time....

21/40 AM

All Acceptable PM

OUCH


----------



## bassplayer45

nateluke said:


> MA results are out.
> 
> Failed lateral for the 3rd time....
> 
> 21/40 AM
> 
> All Acceptable PM
> 
> OUCH


Damn, that is about as close as i have seen. Sorry for the luck


----------

